# Standard Poodle Male vs Female Differences??



## salexander04 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hello,

We are trying to decide whether to get a male or a female standard for our first family dog. 
Do any of you have advice on what the differences are in male vs female? 
Such as physical traits like is there a size difference?
Or behavior traits like are there negative/positve behaviors that occur in one vs the other?
Or personality traits?

I've done some research on this, but haven't found much & wanted to know your expert opinions  Thanks.

Also, we are going to spay/neuter if that changes anything.


----------



## Vixen (May 31, 2011)

sorry I'm no help as I was going to post the same question. I know there is more to personally than gender, but typically, are boys more calm, more loyal, clingy, hyper, have a longer attention span or vice versa in standards or is there nothing to it as far as gender goes at all? Sorry to add my own question to your post.


----------



## Erin (Dec 11, 2012)

Males will typically be a little larger than females -- this is true in all breeds. I've spoken to two different breeders extensively on this topic... My experience as a groomer is that male poodles are more laid back, more "whatever", if you will, though females aren't than far off. The breeder I got my Conan from ways it's her opinion that males are more calm and collected than females, although another former breeder/groomer I know disagrees, but she says males aren't much more high strung than females.

Taking this into account, I'd say there really is little difference in fixed individuals based solely on gender in this particular breed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I don't believe there is a big difference in the males vs. the females. You need to make the choice based on the pup's personality... I have a friend who has had the opoprtunity to have a few wonderful males, who I would have loved to have owned, but passed on them because she is not fond of the genitals...


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

There is generally a considerable difference between males and females. Females tend to make their own health and safety their priority- looking out for #1 as a way to save the species. Males tend to make their people their priority. Because most breeders recommend waiting until about eight months to spay a female and about 14 months to neuter a male, altering does not make much change as far as these personality differences go. Most breeders will tell you, unless a home is an all male home, boys make better pets.


----------



## WillyBilly (Jan 8, 2013)

I have had two people tell me the same. Male temperament is even all the time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## BigRedDog (Mar 2, 2011)

In my opinion both are about the same when altered. There is a difference in size though with the males being considerably larger then females.


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

I've had minis and now toys in my poodle owning life. My boys are easier and I think more attached. My girls tend to be more indepenent. At times I think this is nature's plan. The females are responsible for the survival of their pups whether they have them or not. They must be ready to defend their family. I don't think this varies by the size of the poodle. All dogs are individuals. Find puppy that is a fit for your family. Whenever I have sought a new poodle, I don't care whether that dog is male or female.


----------



## Oklahoma (Dec 10, 2012)

A lot of people go for females because of the belief that all male dogs will mark, or pee indoors. That's not even an issue if you alter early enough.

I've always found that the male personalities click with me more. Every dog is an individual, just like people, but the the boys I've had have always been more people-focused, more eager to please and are always "in the thick of it".

I love my girls though. They are just more feisty and independent. 

We have a female Schnauzer right now who has more personality than I've ever seen in a dog. She's got the entire spectrum of the boy personality - loyal, engaging, love sponge, goofy - and all of the girl personality - feisty, spunky, etc. 

It all comes down to the specific dog though.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Ohhhh, Arreau's explanation makes a lot of sense! Now I see that. My two girls are completely different from one another; Maddy is goofy and fun, super curious, smart and eager to please. Indy is like a queen; calm, dignified and definitely the boss. She's smart too, but she doesn't really see the point in performing...there has to be a reason. They are both cuddly, but not all day long. My mom is here for the weekend and she just said, Indy looks at me like she just asked a question and is waiting for me to answer. I thought, that's true! That's the look! Anyway I haven't had males before but just within my two girls there is a lot of personality difference. And Indy is 26" tall so you can get tall girls too


----------



## kacw319 (Oct 11, 2012)

I have a male and a female standard. My male is bigger and more of a cuddler and very funny. My female is very smart and a little more independent. There are my pride and joy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

I have a female and she is such a character. She is goofy with lots of energy but also extremely cuddly and compassionate. She can be fast asleep but the minute I leave the room she jumps up and follows me wherever I go. If I take her to my moms and run out to my car, she barks her head off until I get back in the house because she hates me being out of her sight. 
I wanted a male originally, but when the litter of 9 were born, only 2 whites where born and they were both female so I said I would take a female and I don't regret a single second of it.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I have 2 female spoos. They are both lap dogs, I can't imagine any male being more loving than my girls. Both my girls are around 50lbs. I have never had a male poodle, but I have had a male shih tuz, boxer, and maltese. The male boxer was wonderful!!!! The shih tuz marked every new place he was ever in. The male maltese peed on his belly and front legs every single time he peed !!!!!! So because of this, I always go for the females.


----------



## Memewalker (Sep 28, 2021)

My recently departed 11 year old standard poodle, Margot, was quite the character. She insisted on hugs from anyone who visited which was a problem sometimes. She was the "clearance puppy" like Marley. She flew over the baby gate when I got her at 8 weeks! I observed her parents and the sire was definitely more chill than the dam. Margot was supposed to be a parti poodle but had VERY faint markings. She died of bloat while boarding in February. I was recovering from orthopedic surgery after falling while hiking in the snow with her. Her loss is still VERY Painful and very unexpected. Due to COVID the vet had to roll her outside in the February cold while my son and I saw her on her way to the Rainbow Bridge. Standards are prone to bloat so be certain to get the surgery to prevent it when you spay or neuter your bitch or dog. I hope to see Margot and Cheri (border collie) are the first beings to greet me when I get there.


----------



## Thomazine (Aug 9, 2020)

I’m so sorry to hear about your girl’s passing.


----------



## SirWinston (Feb 20, 2021)

Oklahoma said:


> A lot of people go for females because of the belief that all male dogs will mark, or pee indoors. That's not even an issue if you alter early enough.
> 
> I've always found that the male personalities click with me more. Every dog is an individual, just like people, but the the boys I've had have always been more people-focused, more eager to please and are always "in the thick of it".
> 
> ...


What do you consider early enough in terms of neuter?


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

SirWinston said:


> What do you consider early enough in terms of neuter?


Its not an issue if you train your dog. Neutered dogs still may mark, and female dogs mark indoors too. Evelyn was neutered after he finished growing which is appropriate for standards, between 18mo and 2years old. There are plenty of forum members with intact males which have never had an issue with marking indoors.


----------



## SirWinston (Feb 20, 2021)

salexander04 said:


> Hello,
> 
> We are trying to decide whether to get a male or a female standard for our first family dog.
> Do any of you have advice on what the differences are in male vs female?
> ...


I did the exact same research as you over a year ago. Because of the usual smaller size difference I was initially thinking of getting a female. I also wasn’t at all keen on all that external genitalia (this from a person who had a gelding). I did a lot of reading on this forum and asked every breeder (close to dozen) and the majority described the general difference in temperament same as others here (females more independent, males more (their) hoomans focussed). I’m sure this is very general and it is by no means to say that females would be aloof.These r breeders that didn’t have any planned litters or trying to pass off any males pups not spoken for. 

I am pretty sure I read it here but there was a great and funny example of someone with both a female and male and their reaction to being called to come from afar. Something to the effect that male would just run right over and the female would look up at them, look around to see if there was anything else more interesting before deciding ok, will go to you.
If I could have picked from the litter after seeing them, interact with them, I may have decided differently but that was never possible. Unless I waited another 2 years to be top of list for first pick. 
I have nothing to compare right now as have two males (toy and standard). The only thing I am really disappointed with is size. I turned down a few pups b/c parents were huge and I wanted no more than a 50 pd dog. Winston is over 60 now despite parents size. It’s too late now tho. Not like I can change that. If had to do again, hard to say. If was btw a male and female that were to be same size and I could not meet or knew nothing of their puppy temperament, I would probably go with a male.


----------



## Memewalker (Sep 28, 2021)

Thomazine said:


> I’m so sorry to hear about your girl’s passing.


Thank you.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Memewalker, I'm also very sad to hear of your loss of your beloved Margot. 

------------

The thread is actually over 8 years old so the original participants are not likely to respond. 

It'll be helpful for members who are currently active to see your questions or information offered if you'd consider starting your own individual threads.


----------



## SirWinston (Feb 20, 2021)

Oops, didn’t notice original post was so old.
Sorry for your loss. It’s heartbreaking.


----------

